# neural network



## كوكو2005 (18 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

تحية طيبه

اخواني اخواتي

اذا مافيه كلافه تريد تطبيق قي ال neural network 

ويكون له برمجه في الماتلاب

ولكم مني ارق التحايا


----------



## robotic_iraq (31 أكتوبر 2006)

ممكن التوضيح اي نوع من تطبيقات neural network تريده وانا حاضر ........


----------



## بنت الوادي (12 ديسمبر 2006)

انا اريد برنامج للشبكات العصبية مكتوب بالماتلاب في Back propagtion
ولك مني جزيل الشكر و خالص الدعوات


----------



## zain30 (31 ديسمبر 2006)

سلام عليكم
هل يمكن يا اخوان تدلوني على طريقة او كتاب لبرمجة ال ANN(artificial neural network ) بحيث انه يمكن استخدم هذه الشبكة لتحليل وتحديد عوامل معينة لتشخيص الامراض عفاكم الله منها باستخدام 7 معطيات بيلوجية لتحديد اى منها له علاقة بالمرض وايها لا علاقة له بالمرض.
وشكرا جزيلا اخواني


----------

